# Dating websites



## Princessbubs (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi ladies,

After some advice please, next year I would like to start dating. I wanted to join a dating website, never done it before. And wondering if anyone knows of a good one. I've heard eharmony is good. Does anyone have any tips about these dating sites. I haven't been on a first date in 8 years as I've recently got divorced! Xxxxxx


----------



## jules-m (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Princessbubs

I've tried eharmony a few times but to be honest haven't been v impressed. I'm
Pondering dating direct next particularly as the very fanciable man war work leaves in a few weeks. Sigh!!

Good luck

Jules


----------



## Princessbubs (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you, hopefully there will be some nice men on there!xxxxx


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Dear Princessbubs, As you will see if you read my posts I am a bit of an internet dating queen.
My Single Friend - Nice website, find it a bit quiet.
Guardian Soul Mates - good
Match - A little too busy full of every one
Plenty of Fish - Free, but personally I'd avoid it
Good luck x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

used connectingsingles, met some guys, but more spammers, than normal ones. If be careful with spammers, you might try it


----------



## Princessbubs (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for your advice, I thought about trying e harmony. I want to join one where you pay otherwise I think you would get all sorts on the free one!xxxxxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Never tried them but have plenty of friends who've had heartbreak and tears from them (free sites I'd guess) Eharmony seems more for those wanting commitment & marriage so a paying site would likely not interest the leg-over types.


----------



## Princessbubs (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes that's what I was thinking if I go on a paying site then there might actually be serious people on there!xxxxxxxx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Princessbubs said:


> Yes that's what I was thinking if I go on a paying site then there might actually be serious people on there!xxxxxxxx


agree with *Blondie71*, go only on not free pages, otherwise you will meet lots of "single, great men" who will ask for a favour ($1000) as while he has been going to visit his best woman, but lost docs and tickets in the airport in Alaska.


----------

